# Crowd Source Funding project for KP Support



## Rudy (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is the project going on right now that is solving the knee pad problem for everyone. The problem isn't the pads themselves, its the knee pads slipping down. This product shows the full suppport for people who need to keep their knee's healthy and still have their knee pad preference. KP Support is new and is still seeking support, but they are still available for purchase. We want to help people by making the best product we can. 

p.m. for details.

There are thousands of technology innovations going on in crowd source funding these days, but people must not lose sight of builders who put in the real labor.

Project links: youtube and indiegogo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch9chq-7PVU&sns=em
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kp-support/x/2436954


----------

